# What cool new things have you done?



## Blair27 (Oct 19, 2011)

What have you done with your TP since Android has been on it, compared to webOS?


----------



## soneracar (Oct 10, 2011)

Have a homescreen that shows weather, email, news feeds, and other little things without having to open a single slide.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

Got myself access to a wide variety of tablet optimised apps, linked everything up in such a way that it all gets backed up to my Google account, and didn't rage quit my browser the first time I opened it. Oh, I also got firefox.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Paired it with a bluetooth-serial adapter and configured an old Cisco router using Bluetooth Terminal Emulator.

Installed tinyCam and monitored 7 cameras on the network.


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I found a horrible security flaw in Windows 7 Pro today thanks to this project...

I enabled file sharing on my PC and used ES File Explorer on my Touchpad to share files on my network via wifi. I have my PC set up so that it will only share files if my Windows user name and password are entered on the client system. I put in the user name and password in ES File Explorer, and voila... the entire contents of my computer are right there with apparently no read\write limitations. All of my drives and system folders are there, fully accessible to seemingly any Android device on my network using this app... provided that the user knows my password.

My Windows XP machine does NOT do this. When I log in on that computer, only the users and public folders are visible.

I'm not concerned about anyone getting access to anything at my home though, so it isn't that big of a deal. I'm really having a lot of fun with the capabilities of Android though! I've used a few other devices in the past that had small developer communities (DS Lite, GPH Caanoo and of course the Touchpad with WebOS) but I'm just blown away by the number of apps available for Android! So far, there are very few things that I cannot do with it that I've tried to do.

*I can host an FTP server on it which I can use as a network drive in Windows (swiFTP), so if I download an update on my computer and want to transfer it to the TP, I don't even have to connect the USB cable. This also allows me to easily backup any files I don't want to lose, should the thing have a problem that requires a clean install.
*I can use it to browse my Windows computers so that I can access any file on my PC over wifi (ES File Explorer), and this includes watching (some) video files that I'd rather not copy onto the limited storage on the TP.
*I can use the HP bluetooth keyboard to type and play games with actual buttons, and it works very well!
*Google Earth works extremely well, and I can even use it offline once I have cached the imagery I need to see (generally a small area).
*Seeing Minecraft (demo) on a portable device was pretty awesome, even if its extremely limited compared to the latest PC version.
*Overclocked it to 1.5Ghz... just because. =P
*Flash Game Box allows me to download .swf files and play them offline with ease and it even allows me to place custom keyboard buttons anywhere I want on the screen for games that would normally only work with the keyboard. Using the file sharing methods above to easily copy over any flash games I already have on my PC has made this even easier. Doing this in webOS was a nightmare (and you couldn't play any games that needed a keyboard), so the excellent flash support was a complete waste to me, outside of Youtube.
*I also have some classic PC games that have been ported to Android. Dink Smallwood HD and Star Control 2: The Ur-Quan Masters.

... the list goes on. This is my first Android device, and its really tough to get myself to do anything else but play around with it. I'm currently trying to piece together a usb backup battery, usb flash drive, and a usb OTG cable to get some external storage for this thing.

Thank you so much Cyanogenmod team for all your hard work! I'm always looking forward to the next update! =)


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

I strapped it to a 2.5M CP spotlight and took it out to a corn maze that me and my friends went to. I loaded up the "Jedi Light Saber" app, turned on the spotlight, and geeked out in the pitch black of BFE for a few minutes. Not even close to joking.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still new to this OS.. was hoping people that post could list the apps if it is relevant? If its not too much of a hassle...


----------



## speedfreak32 (Oct 17, 2011)

My produactivity at work has plummeted due to this forum. Also I am playing a lot of old NES games with the wiimote. Ironically I sit in the living room with my TP on the coffee table when I could play the same games on the Wii and the 60 inch tv.
Come to think of it, I do the same with netflix. My wife asked my why, I said because I can...


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

Installed FPse and Sixaxis Controller to play Tony Hawks 2, Crash Bandicoot and FF7 with a PS3 pad


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

got both the wiimote and the Sixaxis Controller to work and tossing down some old school emulation (n64 rocks on the tp)


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

wgeorgecook said:


> Got myself access to a wide variety of tablet optimised apps, linked everything up in such a way that it all gets backed up to my Google account, and didn't rage quit my browser the first time I opened it. Oh, I also got firefox.


You mean honeycomb apps? If so please share how

Thanks


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

jpierson said:


> got both the wiimote and the Sixaxis Controller to work and tossing down some old school emulation (n64 rocks on the tp)


Which Wiimote app did you use? Not looked into that yet. Also anyone know what the best snes & megadrive emulators are for TP?

Thanks.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

My biggest reason for installing CM7 was Netflix and Remote Desktop, I installed iTap and was able to remote into my works network. I love using Dolphin Browser with all the cool addons, and I love playing NES games using NES.EMU but I can't figure out how to play Duck Hunt with the touchscreen.


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

zunairryk said:


> You mean honeycomb apps? If so please share how
> 
> Thanks


There are some tablet optimised apps on the Gingerbread market, just have to scroll over to the "staff picks for tablets" section. Here's a screenshot

View attachment 4702


----------



## spearchucker (Oct 18, 2011)

I have set up the vlc player to stream all my movies and tv shows from my win7 machine to my TP and playing them with vlc direct pro. Able to watch any video in any format with no problems especially since the headphone issue was fixed.


----------



## Newcron (Aug 21, 2011)

ozzuneoj said:


> Well, I found a horrible security flaw in Windows 7 Pro today thanks to this project...
> 
> I enabled file sharing on my PC and used ES File Explorer on my Touchpad to share files on my network via wifi. I have my PC set up so that it will only share files if my Windows user name and password are entered on the client system. I put in the user name and password in ES File Explorer, and voila... the entire contents of my computer are right there with apparently no read\write limitations. All of my drives and system folders are there, fully accessible to seemingly any Android device on my network using this app... provided that the user knows my password.
> 
> ...


They're actually there on XP too, only hidden. If you setup your login and password to have full access, you can always access the non-shared content through the network by going to the drives directly, adding a $ at the end, e.g. \\computername\C$

Just FYI


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

I've browsed the web while making bookmarks, connected to network shares and played a wide range of movie formats WITHOUT pulling my hair out or jumping through hoops!!!:grin3:


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Set up VPNConnections and installed an RDP app so I can work from home on my TP. Also downloaded an Active Directory management app so I can manage it without having to RDP. Saves time resetting passwords and such.


----------



## eternalthree (Oct 19, 2011)

speedfreak32 said:


> My wife asked my why, I said because I can...


Reminds me of that episode in Big Bang Theory when Penny asks the guys why they turned on a lamp using the internet and sending a signal that reached every corner of the earth or something similar. And their answer was 'because we can.' hehe


----------



## lxtheturk (Jul 9, 2011)

ozzuneoj said:


> Well, I found a horrible security flaw in Windows 7 Pro today thanks to this project...
> 
> I enabled file sharing on my PC and used ES File Explorer on my Touchpad to share files on my network via wifi. I have my PC set up so that it will only share files if my Windows user name and password are entered on the client system. I put in the user name and password in ES File Explorer, and voila... the entire contents of my computer are right there with apparently no read\write limitations. All of my drives and system folders are there, fully accessible to seemingly any Android device on my network using this app... provided that the user knows my password.
> 
> My Windows XP machine does NOT do this. When I log in on that computer, only the users and public folders are visible.


I believe all versions of Windows OSes have "Admin Shares" which allow you to access local drives from the network such as \\hostname\c$ as long as you have admin rights on the machine.

Edit: Just realized above has been mentioned already.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

smiffy1989 said:


> Which Wiimote app did you use? Not looked into that yet. Also anyone know what the best snes & megadrive emulators are for TP?
> 
> Thanks.


WiimoteController from the market
Snes? Snesoid but you have to Google it (it was pulled from the market)
Megadrive? Gensoid, get this and snesoid from slideme for free (for the time being)


----------

